# Avoir un compte live.ca ou .com



## PhilDunn (20 Mars 2008)

Bonjour,

Je ne savais pas trop ou poster cette question, mais je crois que je vais quand même trouver la réponse aussi.

Je voulais m'inscrire pour avoir une adresse @live.ca ou live.com mais j'ai seulement deux choix lorsque je vais m'inscrire, live.fr et hotmail.fr

Sauf que je ne suis pourtant pas de la France donc je me demande pourquoi est-ce que ce sont les deux seuls choix qui me sont offert. Je chercherais à avoir un .ca ou .com, je sais que c'est possible de le faire j'ai vu plusieurs fois des live.ca mais bon, je ne trouve pas la page en question.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## pascalformac (20 Mars 2008)

vire tes cookies liés à hotmail msn microsoft  et recommence

ou faire ca depuis un compte utilisateur OSX  different
(qui ne s'est jamais connecté à ces services de daube)


----------



## Sindanárië (20 Mars 2008)

c'est bizarre quand même... les services de ces sites ne se basent pas sur la langue du système d'exploitation et l'origine de l'IP pour déterminer la langue et le pays ?


----------



## pascalformac (20 Mars 2008)

chez zotmail oui

Mais si par le passé  il y a eu  un passage par un compte zotmail , les serveurs en tiennent comptent


----------



## PhilDunn (20 Mars 2008)

Même en supprimant les cookies au complet j'ai toujours seulement live.fr et hotmail.fr comme choix avec fire fox. J'ai essayé avec Safari et du coup la j'ai live.com et hotmail.com comme option. C'est déjà un début !


----------

